# Palm Shortening? Same as Palm Oil?



## adoptapitbull (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Tropical-Traditio ... 246&sr=8-6

Is this the same? I noticed people who bought it also bought soap supplies so I'm assuming yes? Wanted to check with the soap gods before buying


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 17, 2011)

I ordered palm oil once from a sm company and I recieved it and it was labled 'palm shortning', I soaped as I would with palm oil and was fine.

I think the shortening has less trans fats.  It has a very creamy delish texture, I prefer it.


----------



## adoptapitbull (Apr 17, 2011)

And it's cheaper! Yippeee!


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2011)

Shortening with palm has other oils and ingredients, not just palm oil.  Here is the ingredient list from Crisco:

SOYBEAN OIL, FULLY HYDROGENATED PALM OIL, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED PALM AND SOYBEAN OILS, MONO AND DIGLYCERIDES, TBHQ AND CITRIC ACID (ANTIOXIDANTS).


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 18, 2011)

Palm shortening is 100% palm oil.  Vegetable shortening - such as crisco contains various oils


----------



## missmelis (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you tried soapers choice organic sustainable palm. It is cheaper.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... ow_range=0

They might be a better buy for you.


----------



## adoptapitbull (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought it yesterday. I'll let you know how it is when it comes!


----------



## justkate (Apr 21, 2011)

I've bought it  a couple times when Tropical Traditions had their free shipping specials, which they do periodically, and I was in a pinch. 

It's a lot thicker and richer than a shortening like Crisco, more along the lines of Soapers Choice homogenized Palm Oil. Thicker than Spectrum Organic Palm shortening, too. 

I liked Tropical Traditions Organic Palm Shortening. I don't use it on a regular basis because it's not cost effective for me.

I think you'll probably be happy with it though. 

eta: At first I didn't realize you'd gotten it via Amazon. I'd suggest the Tropical Traditions website if you're going to keep buying it. They just had a free shipping special that ended on the 19th and the price of the shortening may be better, too.  Been a while since I bought any. 

It used to be around $25.00 and free shipping. 

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/


----------



## honor435 (Apr 21, 2011)

SOME palm shortening is 100% palm you just have to read the label, specrum that you find at health stores is all palm, but shes right spendy, unless your in a pinch. Get it from wsp, soapers choice or oils by nature. I adore palm, wouldnt make my soap without it.


----------

